# Questions for the ladies



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I've been ranting that facebook has put some kinks in our chains and I wanted to ask the ladies there 411 on this. If you were having major problems with your husband would you delete him off your friends list and list your status as single? Would you create a 2nd account in your maiden name and call yourself single? Just curious because my W did this to me and I don't know how to look at it.


----------



## mesingle?! (Mar 21, 2011)

major as in separated? If separated then Yes I would...and did.
If just fighting a lot and having a rough patch, Id say thats being pretty extreme and taking it a bit too far


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

me said:


> major as in separated? If separated then Yes I would...and did.
> If just fighting a lot and having a rough patch, Id say thats being pretty extreme and taking it a bit too far


If you have FB, and are interested, we have just started (ok, babyheart started it) a FB group called TAMed, contact Babyheart and she can hook you in with us on FB and let you know who is who (coz I am having trouble remembering !)

Where are you from ? (helps with the huge timezone differences!)


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Major problems, no I wouldn't do that. If you are separated & the marriage is done, then it is another story.


----------



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I'm not living there right now and were not legally separated. People tell me that she is just acting out. She did this before with (Myspace) from what I gather doing something like this is childish acting out.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

If you are in the midst of doing a controlled separation, where you live apart but both continue to work on the marriage together - then her doing any of that is not acceptable. 

But if you are just separated, where you or she has left the house and the marriage then I suppose what she does is her business and you have to try deal with that.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I have 2 face book accounts. One with my married name and one with my maiden name, but they both state that I am married. I would never delete my husband as a friend or change to single status. And the only reason I do have 2 Facebook accounts is because I am a farm ville addict.


----------



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well it weird that she's adding other mutual friends. To me this is stupid just stupid. But I don't know if it's the "new" her and if she will delete the old one.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a disturbing amount of friends who regularly change their status between married and single. One day they're listed as married, then they post that they had a fight with their husband and list themselves as single. The next week, they're listed as married again! 

I personally think it's crazy and wouldn't change my married status unless I were officially separated from my spouse(which won't happen anyway ) These women are fickle creatures...


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

NightEagle1981 said:


> So I've been ranting that facebook has put some kinks in our chains and I wanted to ask the ladies there 411 on this. If you were having major problems with your husband would you delete him off your friends list and list your status as single? Would you create a 2nd account in your maiden name and call yourself single? Just curious because my W did this to me and I don't know how to look at it.


My first emotional reaction was "omg wouldnt do that, who does that", but Im thinking I dont know what your problems were to drve your wife to such extreme behavior.


----------



## NightEagle1981 (Feb 18, 2011)

For me Facebook is stupid. I've only been on there so much latley is for friend support. It's drama city and trouble. I wish they would have never invented these stupid social networking sites really.


----------



## mesingle?! (Mar 21, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> If you have FB, and are interested, we have just started (ok, babyheart started it) a FB group called TAMed, contact Babyheart and she can hook you in with us on FB and let you know who is who (coz I am having trouble remembering !)
> 
> Where are you from ? (helps with the huge timezone differences!)




Sure

Im from Buffalo, New York USA


----------

